# Anyone received a Deluxe or Platinum yet this year?



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

I have a Platinum 24 SHO EFI on order 921066. My dealer keeps saying 'any day now' but I'm getting real antsy. I have seen Classics at the local Home Despot so I know some models have shipped.

Curious if anyone has seen a Deluxe or Platinum yet and where you are located.


----------



## phatduckk (Oct 25, 2021)

I literally just got off the phone with Lowes re my Deluxe 24 order. It was originally scheduled for the 13th but now they're saying the 29th. 

I'm starting to consider buying anything that's in stock.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

You fellows that cant get your desired unit, I feel your pain. At HD, Lowes and TSC recently and there was a plethora of machines that you do not want. The build quality makes me want to shake my head. That being said I suppose they do throw snow. It will be just a challenge to keep them running in good order for the years to come.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ariensnewb said:


> I have a Platinum 24 SHO EFI on order 921066. My dealer keeps saying 'any day now' but I'm getting real antsy. I have seen Classics at the local Home Despot so I know some models have shipped.
> 
> Curious if anyone has seen a Deluxe or Platinum yet and where you are located.


I’ve been in serval dealerships, and have seen classics, deluxe, and a couple of 2021 Pro models. No other models as of last Friday.


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Smokie1 said:


> I’ve been in serval dealerships, and have seen classics, deluxe, and a couple of 2021 Pro models. No other models as of last Friday.


Where are you located that you have seen Deluxe models in stock? Just curious.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Most of the Lowes stores in the Denver area have a 24 or 28 inch Deluxe on the floor or out in front of the store.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Around here (central Iowa, Des Moines area) there are tons of classics and deluxes, and a few Pro models. 

One of the dealers has/had a 24 Platinum, but are asking for north of $2000 for it.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> I have a Platinum 24 SHO EFI on order 921066. My dealer keeps saying 'any day now' but I'm getting real antsy. I have seen Classics at the local Home Despot so I know some models have shipped.
> 
> Curious if anyone has seen a Deluxe or Platinum yet and where you are located.


Cancel it. Get a carb version. I bought a 926068 28 pro and it came home from the dealer never used and wont start again been at the dealer for 2+months. They called me today to finally pick it up and it stalled and wont restart. POS. Im getting rid of it and not looking back on this 3k garbage


----------



## Divotdm (Oct 4, 2021)

Have had a carbed Platinum 24sho on order for several months. Was told mid November couple weeks ago. Has plenty of Deluxes in stock (Ariens exclusive dealer in WI). If no solid date by this weekend going to pick up a Deluxe instead before they are gone


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> One of the dealers has/had a 24 Platinum, but are asking for north of $2000 for it.


Thats about right. The 24 Plat (921066) I ordered was $2199.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Thats about right. The 24 Plat (921066) I ordered was $2199.


They list for $1799 per Ariens’ website. There is another dealer in town that sells them at list, but has no stock.









Platinum Series | Snow Blowers | Ariens


Shop the top-end Platinum Series snow blower from Ariens. The Platinum Series includes heated handgrips, Super High Output impeller, Auto-Turn Steering Technology and premium Ariens engine options including EFI.




www.ariens.com


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> I have a Platinum 24 SHO EFI on order 921066. My dealer keeps saying 'any day now' but I'm getting real antsy. I have seen Classics at the local Home Despot so I know some models have shipped.
> 
> Curious if anyone has seen a Deluxe or Platinum yet and where you are located.


Ditto......I ordered a 921066 few weeks back, my dealer (Inland NW) says end of nov, start of dec. Snowing tonight they say, guess I'll just have to use my T.B. 

Paid same price as you.......


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> They list for $1799 per Ariens’ website. There is another dealer in town that sells them at list, but has no stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I thought you were talking about the 921066 not the 921063.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Curious if anyone has seen a Deluxe or Platinum yet and where you are located.


Just got a call from my dealer two hours ago.................SURPRISE!! Just ran it into garage!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

They do exist!


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> Just got a call from my dealer two hours ago.................SURPRISE!! Just ran it into garage!!


That makes me very happy. That is one sweet looking machine. Gives me hope that my dealer over here on the East Coast will get theirs soon.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> That makes me very happy. That is one sweet looking machine. Gives me hope that my dealer over here on the East Coast will get theirs soon.


First impressions.....

Runs like a top........super smoooth!!

Starts in one pull, had the g/f start it, she did it in one pull, easy pesy.

Balance over the wheels is perfect, only have to push down on the handles with light force and the nose lifts.

The joystick controls the electric chute and deflector flawlessly, they articulate fast and fluid/robotic like.

Speed and direction shift level works SOOOOOO nice and easy when changing, takes no effort.

The deflector's motor is under the dash and a cable runs out to it, the chute's motor however is out by the chute on the post.

That engine appears HUGE sitting up on that frame and with only 24" bucket, it's a beast and she's heavy, but as I said, it's well balanced.

That LED light out on the bucket is not going to make it for me I don't think, I like waaaay more light.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> They do exist!


I know, I was very surprised they called, not sure who knows who, but I got one


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> Just got a call from my dealer two hours ago.................SURPRISE!! Just ran it into garage!!
> View attachment 183229


Dont say I didn't warn you. Let me know how it starts after a short period of non-use. Wish you luck.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> Dont say I didn't warn you. Let me know how it starts after a short period of non-use. Wish you luck.


I have to ask, did you use non-ethanol fuel? If so, I got nothing(read no further), but if NOT........Maybe the injector/pump is getting gummed up?

And I don't want to start the ole non-ethanol great debate here HOWEVER there is a point here to be made. Even with fuel stabilizers and using ethanol fuels, I've had to take at least four or five of my carb'd machines carb's totally apart over the resent years and clean out/off the gum/film from the main *nozzle*.

I'm not kidding, it's like clock work, I can count on it to happen and again, even with fuel stabilizers, if I let them sit with ethanol fuel in the tank/carb and I don't periodically run them every month for example, the damn things gum up every freaking time!

When that nozzle gets even a tiny tiny bit of film in ANY of those ultra small holes or even up the main bore, the machine's ALL started to "hunt" (won't idle/run smooth, rapidly speed up and down by self).. I have to take them apart clean off the nozzle and they run smooth/like new again.

This is typically when I've left them with fuel over months, usually 3, 4'ish months will do it every time. I have resolved myself to just draining the tanks and running them dry for storage...........

*Point here being,* I'm wondering if this might have to be done with the EFI's (drain and run dry for storage).........And as stated above "Maybe the injector/pump got/get gummed up? IDK......


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> I have to ask, did you use non-ethanol fuel? If so, I got nothing(read no further), but if NOT........Maybe the injector/pump is getting gummed up?
> 
> And I don't want to start the ole non-ethanol great debate here HOWEVER there is a point here to be made. Even with fuel stabilizers and using ethanol fuels, I've had to take at least four or five of my carb'd machines carb's totally apart over the resent years and clean out/off the gum/film from the main *nozzle*.
> 
> ...


Hi, so I purchased my machine with the gas in from the dealer which i assume was canned e-free. Never asked them. In my parts there is NO e-free. So as instructed all I did was add Stabil360 and top off the tank to remove the air gap to help prevent any condensation. I, like you also start my machine frequently to prevent and issues you described. This issue im having is NOT an injector issue. This issue is with the electronics of the machine and the dealer has NO idea(as big as they are) how to properly diagnose and repair it. But I most definitely would not be writing any of this if it were a carb model. My previous blower of 11 years was a 30" Craftsman with a 357cc chinese version of the honda, started everytime using e-gas and stored the same way. I hope you dont have any issues with your machine.


----------



## Beachcomber (Mar 23, 2018)

Ariensnewb said:


> I have a Platinum 24 SHO EFI on order 921066. My dealer keeps saying 'any day now' but I'm getting real antsy. I have seen Classics at the local Home Despot so I know some models have shipped.
> 
> Curious if anyone has seen a Deluxe or Platinum yet and where you are located.


 I was on my Dealer's list for a Platinum 24 SHO (carberator) for about two months. I decided that I did not want wait any longer and chose to purchase a "used" Platinum 30 (414cc) from a private party rather than run the risk of not getting a snow blower this year.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Beachcomber said:


> I was on my Dealer's list for a Platinum 24 SHO (carberator) for about two months. I decided that I did not want wait any longer and chose to purchase a "used" Platinum 30 (414cc) from a private party rather than run the risk of not getting a snow blower this year.


Platinum 30 is my second favorite machine in the Ariens lineup.


----------



## Beachcomber (Mar 23, 2018)

Mountain Man said:


> Platinum 30 is my second favorite machine in the Ariens lineup.


Let me guess... and all of the others are tied for First?


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Last update on my Platinum 24 SHO EFI 921066 from my dealer (SouthEastern PA) was 'before Thanksgiving'. Just called them today and now its 'middle of December but no promises'.

I did however recently discover who makes my favorite snow shovel pusher. Ames TruTemper, As it looks like I will be shoveling this year.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Beachcomber said:


> Let me guess... and all of the others are tied for First?


Nope. Professional is first. I have a pair of pros. Wish they still used the 12v key start on my newest. It's a kick a$$ system when zero with a foot of snow on a cold start.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes I did, but returned it.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> Nope. Professional is first. I have a pair of pros. Wish they still used the 12v key start on my newest. It's a kick a$$ system when zero with a foot of snow on a cold start.


My brand new 28pro EFI has been at the dealer since August. They better replace it soon, because they dont know how to fix it.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> My brand new 28pro EFI has been at the dealer since August. They better replace it soon, because they dont know how to fix it.


No kidding. At this point they should simply replace every single related part so you can have your machine back, or give you another one…


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Sam Am I said:


> First impressions.....
> 
> Runs like a top........super smoooth!!
> 
> ...



Right now, my 924 with the 420 Predator feels like this and my first assumption was "I guess I need another 20 pounds over the bucket".

My reasoning is, the machine liked the climb a lot when dealing with packed snow from the plows. For my uses I like a very front heavy machine.

Just keep in mind depending on your needs you may need more weight on the front.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

jr27236 said:


> My brand new 28pro EFI has been at the dealer since August. They better replace it soon, because they dont know how to fix it.


Hence why mine are both carberateded.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

n/m


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Steady as she goes Gents. 🖖


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> Right now, my 924 with the 420 Predator feels like this and my first assumption was "I guess I need another 20 pounds over the bucket".
> 
> My reasoning is, the machine liked the climb a lot when dealing with packed snow from the plows. For my uses I like a very front heavy machine.
> 
> Just keep in mind depending on your needs you may need more weight on the front.


I noticed this as I was powering up an incline at end of driveway the other day, the machine gets too front light......I added the 10LBS bar in the bucket, it's much better now!!


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Little popup on the Areins website today

`TO OUR VALUED CUSTOMERS.

By now, you are likely aware of the supply chain challenges the COVID-19 pandemic has created. Unfortunately, our business and industry are not immune and our ability to get product into your homes and businesses has been significantly hampered. To our customers and dealers alike, we hear and understand your frustration. Heck, we’re right there with you. In fact, nothing frustrates us more than to know when snow is on the way (or already here in some places), people want and need Ariens Sno-Thros and they can’t get them.

However, in times like these, doing right by our customers is paramount. We accept this challenge and will continue our high level of manufacturing output while finding viable ways to get you the machines we take great pride in making for you.`

Still waiting on my 921066 ST24PLAT-EFI GLE that I ordered back in August in Southeast PA. Had to break out the elbow grease for the 4 inches we got today.


----------



## Six Pack (Jan 29, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Little popup on the Areins website today
> 
> `TO OUR VALUED CUSTOMERS.
> 
> ...


This is the unfortunate outcome of a globalized supply chain and the outsourcing of manufacture, one that has become disrupted due to Covid.

My machine was at the shop for eight months getting warranty work done. The holdup? It needed a new fuel tank. Which comes from China. Which took eight months to arrive.

Initially I was hopeful that this pandemic may shift focus back to more localized production, but I'm convinced now that will never happen.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I wonder how this will turn out in the end?
I see three options for Ariens.

1. No real action, ride the supply issue as long as they can.
2. They source BETTER quality parts that are available and the machines produced could become a sought after machine, maybe in 10 years we’ll say “I really want a 2022, they sourced some great parts on those before they went back to their standard stuff, those things will run forever.”
3. They source cheaper parts. Then it becomes the converse of #2 and in 10 years we say “avoid the 2022s, they used a lot of inferior parts on those, always in the shop.”

which will it be, or is there another option that’s sitting on some Marketing guys desk waiting to be released? Only the Shadow knows…


----------

